# The South West Meeting, you up for a joint meet..



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

Oh gentle folk of the South west,
Its time to do another meet up with yours truely,
Now, the date is around the last weekend of Jan 2007
The place, hhmmm thinking, it was Newquay last time,
want to go different this time, but which direction.
Anyway, let me know if your up for it, and I'll start thinking.
So can YOU make it, hope so, would be great to see you there.
Well, phil, mike, and sharon, are you up for this and bob,
laters you lot...

P.S. Phil, my dear chap, it's on it's way, sent, say no more.. :wink:


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

Ok guys,
So how about a start at a Pub near Falmouth ( The New Inn??)
for coffee or lunch.
Then drive over to King Harry's Ferry, over to Mylor, up to falmouth docks
for some photo's, then drive back from there.
Sound good, let me know as some have looked but no replies!!..  
laters..gordon 8)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Rad TT said:


> let me know as some have looked but no replies!!..
> laters..gordon 8)


Hey Gordon........... just looking to poach some meet ideas :wink: :lol: ........ sorry, bit far for me though 

Hev x


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hey Gordon,
are you offering free pasties again :wink: :wink:


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

You guys,
Hev you look all you want girl,
It's the cold weather and trying to do something that bit different.
Mark, how are we sir, nothing free this time, and pasties place I loved has closed for the winter..  
A very happy new year to you both... :wink: 
thanks for the bump up in other words... 8)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Rad TT said:


> Hev you look all you want girl


Sorry, had to laugh :lol: 

Hev x


----------



## chipps007 (Jan 23, 2006)

... Sounds good to me !

Only other POI might be Carrs (Audi of Truro) ... and the Norway Inn if anyone wants a start on Falmouth road nearer Truro.

Nice area though Gordon ... good idea !!

Phil

:roll:


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

Yeh sounds good Phil, will check with Carrs and see... laters mate


----------



## chipps007 (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Gordon,

Seems that TT RS (Somerset Rep) may be setting up a combined 'counter' meet at the Jamaca Inn ?

Trust you may agree with him which option should stand for us ! :?


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

Sounds interesting indeed, watch this space
combined meet and do the falmouth one later perhaps...


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

Right folks,
Stu (TT RS) is meeting at the Jamaica Inn on the same date (weekend)
I think we will pay them a visit and have a joint meet and see the somerset lads/ladies and their TT's
I have contacted Stu and said about it, so if your up for it, it's a goer then
He has six or so going, can we match that, hope so, so it's a good run out
and the agenda will no doubt follow, let me know,...laters


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

Are we all a bit shy then into the new year or what.
Come out come out where ever you are...  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

chipps007 said:


> Hi Gordon,
> 
> Seems that TT RS (Somerset Rep) may be setting up a combined 'counter' meet at the Jamaca Inn ?
> 
> Trust you may agree with him which option should stand for us ! :?


Don't whatever you do eat a pasty from there, worst I have ever tried


----------



## K (Jan 2, 2007)

OK, ok.... am coming out; stopped being shy...... count me in - if a newbie to all that is TT is allowed! :wink: K


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

I'll come


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

Guys,
As a update, I have posted that my beloved TT is broken having been in an accident, the way time is going and at this speed I'm looking at about six weeks until she is returned, so I will not be able to attend, as I have no other transport available, I am trying to get this sorted out so I am pushing for
this meet and me going to it.
I will keep you all posted as always, this one sounds very good indeed.
So until the next update guys, laters gordon


----------



## K (Jan 2, 2007)

Oh no; poor you...  sorry to hear that - hope she is noT Too broken! If her recovery can't be sped up (hmmm speed/TT? I think that is do'able) then a lifT To the meet, if needed, is on offer.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Rad TT said:


> Guys,
> As a update, I have posted that my beloved TT is broken having been in an accident, the way time is going and at this speed I'm looking at about six weeks until she is returned, so I will not be able to attend, as I have no other transport available, I am trying to get this sorted out so I am pushing for
> this meet and me going to it.
> I will keep you all posted as always, this one sounds very good indeed.
> So until the next update guys, laters gordon


Surely we can arrange a lift for you from someone, where are you based?


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

Well thanks guys,
thats a very nice offer, I'm in newquay, but we will see I might have her back, thanks again chaps, you lot are lovely, in a manly type way of course... :arrow: :arrow: :wink:


----------



## K (Jan 2, 2007)

No probs.... I'm in Truro so no*T **T*oo far from you


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

Cheers K,
thats very nice of you mate, I'll let you know.
thanks again mate


----------



## K (Jan 2, 2007)

Cool...
Laters 8)


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Is this still going to happen?


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

it better be......


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

Ok guys,
So enough time has gone by on this post.
Who is up for going to a joint meet, lets have your names please.
The more the merrier(?) as they say, Roll up Roll up..laters gordon


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hey Gordon,
have you got your car back :?:

Good luck with the meet


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

conlechi said:


> Hey Gordon,
> have you got your car back :?:
> 
> Good luck with the meet


I was going to ask that as well.

Spill the beans Gordon


----------



## wahala (Nov 26, 2006)

Hi Stuart,
How many members have we got going on the joint meet
wahala Membership No.1089
Maurice S Smith


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

Mark and Ken,
No haven't got it back yet, miss her like crazy.
Could be another few weeks yet before any news, got a replacement car
a Merc 180 advantage auto 55 plate from enterprise rentals, her insurance will be paying for it so what the hell..I really miss her badly, when she comes back, me and her will get wet and foamy together, give her a right good wash and wax, all these chrissy presents just sitting here waiting for her return..laters guys


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

So far its 
Chipps007
JBELL
K 
Rad TT
Wahala

Any more to add???


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Come on people you can do better than that, the more the merrier I say


----------



## K (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey Rad TT....

We are still talking about a car are'nt we??? :lol: Bet ya can't wait!


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

K,
you better believe it is....  :lol:


----------



## K (Jan 2, 2007)

I do I do... my baby is pretty spesh too... [smiley=wings.gif]


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :arrow: :arrow: :wink:


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

So I've been told that my beloved TT will be back the end of next week,
but heard so much bull this last few weeks I wont think about it until she is back in her garage, anyway my courtesy car got changed today from a Merc to a brand new Merc, still a 180 advantage auto, 24miles on the clock, still would never ever buy one...


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

Sorry guys,
I wont be able to attend this one as I've just got a call from the auto shop that my TT will be ready for pick up on Saturday, from Penzance.
So I will have to do a good bit of running around getting the courtesy car back and get down to wife's dads place to pick her up, well excited, I have so missed her.
Once again chaps, really sorry about this and at short notice but this has to be done, the sooner the better this Merc is so bad to drive, it's like driving a sofa...sorry guys


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Rad TT said:


> Sorry guys,
> I wont be able to attend this one as I've just got a call from the auto shop that my TT will be ready for pick up on Saturday, from Penzance.
> So I will have to do a good bit of running around getting the courtesy car back and get down to wife's dads place to pick her up, well excited, I have so missed her.
> Once again chaps, really sorry about this and at short notice but this has to be done, the sooner the better this Merc is so bad to drive, it's like driving a sofa...sorry guys


Get the car back on Friday if poss or give the courtesy car back friday, pick yout TT up sat AM and drive straight up


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

How did it go, no write ups then... :? 
And I didnt get my TT back, wheels weren't ready, car is ,wheels aren't... :x


----------



## wahala (Nov 26, 2006)

Hi Stu,
My first meet, a bit disappointed with the turnout but the chat was great.

You mentioned a place to meet around Honiton, Ive just thought of the Salston Hotel, Ottery St Mary, plenty of car parking and they host the MG sports club for a weekend every now and again.

Could be a fairly central meet for Devon & Somerset members

Cheers for now

wahala


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Hi

Good to meet on Saturday enjoyed it, shame more people didn't come but their loss.

Some piccys:


----------

